

Standards-based web, plug-ins, and Silverlight - gspyrou
http://team.silverlight.net/announcement/standards-based-web-plug-ins-and-silverlight/

======
ZeroGravitas
That's some seriously mixed messages. Is the bottom line that they're
deprecating Silverlight for use on the web and they're going to be switching
the effort to building HTML5 tooling instead?

